# Kapoosh a new knife block



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Saw this at a store the other night. I thought it was a great idea. The main pic is bit misleading as the rods sit flush in the block. It was cheaper than in the link too, but the link has some OK pics.

http://www.firststreetonline.com/pro...37437&id=34836

The knife block is made up of lots of thin long plastic rods in a base. You can put any knife any where you want upright, horizontal at angles and all. If the block gets gunky, the rod insert is diswashwer safe. The knives do not drift through the material under their own wieght, although I didn't get to try a full 10 inch chef's knife in an otherwise empty block. But it should still work.

So many blocks are made for just a specific type of knife, but this will fit any selection of tall and short knives.

Phil


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

phil,
that looks really neat. where did you see this cheaper?
kat


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Bed Bath and Beyond. It's got to be other places cheaper still, but it hasn't been out long enough for Froogle to have a good database of prices. 

Phil


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

thanks. i'll have to check that out.
kat


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Tried it out today with bigger knives. Max is 8 inch blades. bigger blades have exposed blade parts but do not slip around in the block. Not good enough for me.

I left a message about this on their about page (http://www.igohomeproducts.com/aboutus.asp) as a deeper version would be so useful to me.

Phil


----------

